# Happy 1st Birthday, Millie!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie turns one year old today! :birthday: I took a picture of her this morning lounging on my bed like royalty. 

Her first birthday gift was 3 inches of fresh snow this morning - perfect for my wintry pup! 

My boyfriend and I are going to take her to the doggie boutique and Millie can pick out a couple new toys. I am going to get her a new antler too  I was hoping to take her to the park, but I'm not sure now that we have this new snow. I'll probably take her for a quick stroll around the neighborhood instead.

If we do anything fun, I will post more pictures later!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

:birthday: beautiful Millie:cake: wishing you and your Mommy many more wonderful years together. She looks like a princess laying there what a gorgeous girl you have.arty2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, you beautiful girl!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Millie!!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Millie!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a beautiful birthday girl!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday .. Have a great day


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Millie! 
:dancing2::dancing2::dancing2::dancing2::dancing2::dancing2:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Millie! :cake:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful Millie!


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday Millie Girl!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday, o gorgeous Millie!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Millie... Hoolie will be a year old on the 18th.. Time goes so fast  Beautiful picture Of "Princess" Millie... Hoolie is in love , haha! Hope you all have a great Birthday!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

AWWW! She's an adorable birthday girl!

Happy birthday, Millie!!!:cake: :love2:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

resent::cheers2:Happy Happy Birthday tooo youuuu, dear Millieeee :cheers2:resent:

May you live many, many more years in complete bliss and fantastic health :dancing2::cheers:


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday princess,:cake: sounds like your humans are catering to you- just like it should be!!! :first:
Have fun with your new toys!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Miss Millie!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday, beautiful Miss Millie! She is in for a fun day of snow and new stuff!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday - hope you pick out LOTS of good toys!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Millie! Enjoy your big day!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy B day sweet girl!

She is real princess with that classy bow!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a stunning photo of her! She definitely looks like a princess. You have done an amazing job with all of that hair. 
Happy Birthday Millie!!!​


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday to one gorgeous babe!! What a head of hair, and what a loving mom; what more could a girl want? Kisses and hugs to the birthday poodle, and why not make it Millie's birthday_ week_, she's too fabulous to just have a one-day celebration!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Millie!!! 
She looks stunning <333


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow, look how grown up she looks!!! Happy birthday Millie!! Hope you had a great one!! :birthday::cheers::cool2:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Millie's birthday photo is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
"Happy Birthday, Millie!"
Wishing you many, many more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I am in love with your big brown girl!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

happy birthday cutie patootie!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Little Millie, All Grown Up !

And a lovely girl is she. Happy Birthday, Sweet Millie :flowers:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhh, Happy Birthday, Millie! What a gorgeous girl you are! Hope you had fun on your b-day.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Millie - she is very pretty - looks red to me but she is brown right?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pamela, she is brown. There are different shades of browns - some are reddish brown while others are very dark, almost blackish brown. She has always been a reddish brown


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Belated Birthday Wishes from me and Dante, Millie! You are a beautiful spoo!:whoo:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pamela - this is a picture of Millie's sire. See how he is also a lighter/reddish brown?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I see where Millie gets her good looks, her daddy is handsome!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

:cake:We hope you get lots of yummies!:cake:

:handkiss:We wish you lots of luvin's.:love2:

arty2:Be a party animal!arty:

resent:We hope you get lots of good stuff!resent:


:birthday:Lynn, Pie, Yowza & Oprah:birthday:​


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Millie!!!! Many, many more happy, healthy birthdays to come. All the best!


----------

